# Pine Log Hog Hunt....



## HuntMasta (Jan 14, 2009)

Never hunted Pine Log.  What would be the best location there to hunt?  I know I need to do some scouting but where should I start?  Does it get very crowded during the Feb. hunt?  Has anyone hunted there during that time?


----------



## lostacres (Jan 14, 2009)

Post this over in the Hog hunting forum from more opinions. You stand a better chance of seeing Bigfoot than a hog on Pine Log WMA. Appears to be a lot of sign that is made at night on PL and they stay on Private property nearby. There was just a big hunt there last weekend and NO Hogs were checked out at the check in station.
Hogs on Pine Log are just a myth.
Be sure to let us know if you do any good.
I asked for pictures as I had never seen a Pine Log Hog and only 2 were posted and they were from years ago.
Good Luck.


----------



## TAG (Jan 14, 2009)

I've deer and turkey hunted Pine Log many times and have never seen a hog. The most hog sign I've seen was near the end of Pine Log Gap road near the lake along Little Log Creek. I have friends that live in the area, they see them at night along Stamp Creek road. The link below is a pretty good map of the WMA.

Good Luck

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/Assets/Documents/WMA maps/region1/Pine Log Topo.pdf


----------



## yellowhammer (Jan 15, 2009)

*hogs*

Hogs are there.Soon as folks start walking the bottoms,the hogs go into the planted pines.The pines are hard to hunt.I wouldn`t invite your buddies to a barbeque if the hog has to come off Pinelog.


----------



## FVR (Jan 24, 2009)

They are there, you just need to find them.  As far as pics and hogs killed, many here have taken hogs off Pine Log.  I've seen my share, not that many this year.  But I've only hunted one day, back in August, yeh, I'm lame.  Hoping to get some time towards the end of Feb. and def. during turkey season.

Most times as posted, you go in the thicket and they go out of the thicket and into pines so thick that you can't get in.  I've crawled up into some hog tunnels in the past, not a bright idea with a bow.  Always nice to put your hand in warm hog crap.LOL.

I need to get out more.


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would recommend checking out around Sugar Hill Pond. It's where I started and there is some good sign in the general area. The only problem this time of year is the mountain bikers. Spoiled my last hunt


----------



## turkeys101 (May 17, 2009)

ive hunted there twice for hogs!!!has a bunch of them!!!!there hog wild!!!the best place to hunt them at is near the lake.good luck!!!


----------



## goner123 (May 20, 2009)

My son & I killed a 250 lb sow that was trailing 10 piglets behind her.  It was the first hog we every killed.  It was November 1st. on the power lines at the south end.  I had seen her and another sow two weeks earlier in the same area.  It is the more fun than hunting deer in my opinion.  Being on the ground with waist high weeds moving in front of you at 20 yards is real exciting.  My .50 cal muzzleloader broke it's spine right in the neck.  A 240 grain T/C jacketed hollow point stopped in the spine and mushroomed about 75 cal.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jun 4, 2009)

They are there dont belive they are not but they are not stupid and are not just gonna walk out in front of your gun for you to shoot. A few years ago my brother killed 3 females and an awsome boar your best chance is on the side that is in white. good luck


----------



## N2NGA (Jan 12, 2015)

*Sugar Hill Pond*



Cpt_Ahab_86 said:


> I would recommend checking out around Sugar Hill Pond. It's where I started and there is some good sign in the general area. The only problem this time of year is the mountain bikers. Spoiled my last hunt



Sugar Hill Pond area is great. The only thing that spoils my mountain bike riding this time of year is hunters. LOL


----------

